# What time is Charlotte Dujardin's test please?



## pistolpete (3 August 2012)

I can't find the runnining order for today, anyone got it thanks.


----------



## moandben (3 August 2012)

14:10


----------



## Miss L Toe (3 August 2012)

14.10


----------



## pistolpete (3 August 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## swellhillcottage (3 August 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/index.html

Times are here x


----------



## BSloper (3 August 2012)

pistolpete said:



			I can't find the runnining order for today, anyone got it thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/index.html?v=20120803-084603793

All times for today and results for yesterday posted here.
Once up and running they do live updates with details of each rider as they do their tests.


----------

